# زر خفي موجود في الكيبورد يقوم بأدوار كثيرة‏‏



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مايو 2009)

زر خفي موجود في الكيبورد يقوم بأدوار كثيرة‏‏ 

--------------------------------------------------

أود في طرحي هذا أن اسلط القليل من الضوء على زر مهمش وهو موجود في الكيبورد وأغلبنا لا يعلم ماهي أدوار هذا الزر ؟ او بمأذا يقوم ؟ ولمأذا هو موجود اصلاً ؟ سأردُ طرحي الذي يجيب على الكثير من التساؤلات ,
الزر الذي كنتُ أعنيه هو (زرالويندوز) أي الزر الذي يوجد عليه شعار ويندوز أسفل الكيبورد ,







هذا هو الزر


هناك العديد من الأستخدامات لهذا الزر ومنها :


1 – الضغط على زر شعار الوندوز :

إظهار وإخفاء قائمة ابدأ .



2- زر شعار الوندوز + زر Break ( موجود فوق الأرقام) :
يعرض نافذة موأصفات النظام .




3- زر شعار الوندوز + D :

يعرض سطح المكتب .



4- زر شعار الوندوز + M :

يقوم بتصغير جميع النوافذ المفتوحة .



5- زر شعار الوندوز + Shift + M :

يقوم بتكبير جميع النوافذ .



6- زر شعار الوندوز + E :

يعرض نافذة جهاز الكمبيوتر .



7- زر شعار الوندوز + F :

إذا أردت البحث عن ملفات ومجلدات .



8- Ctrl + زر شعار الوندوز + F :

إذا أردت البحث عن أجهزه داخل نطاق الشبكة .



9- زر شعار الوندوز + F1 :

إذا أردت قراءة المساعد للوندوز .



10 – زر شعار الوندوز + L :

لقفل لوحة المفاتيح .



11- زر شعار ويندوز + R :

لفتح نافذة ( تشغيل )


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على معلوماتك الجميلة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## متيكو (2 مايو 2009)

ثانكس عالموضوع الحلو شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2009)

*تصدق يا اوريجانوس عمرى ما فكرت ده بتاع ايه 
ميرسى على المعلومات الجديده وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتير على المعلومات

انا كنت اعرف كام حاجة بس استفد من الموضوع معلومات جديدة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مايو 2009)

ششششششششششكراااااااااااااااا​


----------



## zama (3 مايو 2009)

معلومات جميلة 
أشكرك جداً


----------



## totty (3 مايو 2009)

*معلومات جديده عليا خاااااااالص

مـــــــــــــــيرسى*​


----------



## hany nan (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بكلوج (3 مايو 2009)

نشكر تعب محبنك موضوع جميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

معلومات حلوة وجديده
ميرسى يا اوريجانوس​


----------



## ipraheem makram (4 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى​**وشكرآ لتعب محبتك*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 مايو 2009)

اشكركم

وربنا يبارككم

تحياتي​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك انا كنت اعرف كام امر بس مش كل دول شكرا ليك


----------



## new.heart (10 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك على هذة المعلومات القيمة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ليك

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## نيسو (17 مايو 2009)

يسلموو على المعلومات


----------

